# Two months after castration



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer was castrated in Feb 2012. He was glued in the important areas and then had some stitches which were "dissolvable". So far I have had the pleasure of removing five knots which have come to the surface in a straight line. Today I caught Deefer "scootin" not his back end but his empty sac area and this now looks red! He was a bit sore so have given him some anti-inflammatory, but was just wondering whether anyone else had the same experience or any advice to offer. Will of course take him to the vets after the weekend if still an issue, but and this is the bit which may hold too much detail.... but the empty sacs were black in colour prior to surgery and now look quite pink! Must be too long ago to be an infection, but any ideas greatly apprecitated! 

Thanks

Sue


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You could maybe try some sudacrem to see it it takes away the redness.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You could maybe try some sudacrem to see it it takes away the redness.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dissolvable stitches can take quite a while to disolve, he may well be reacting to some thread still inside him. It can get very sore and itchy especially if the stitches are making their way out of the body. A trip back to the vets would be my advice.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

I used some sudocreme and resorted to the "cone of shame" over night which has reduced the swelling and soreness. Fingers crossed it was the stitches which i "helped" out yesterday. 

S


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Buddy's went the same and became swollen this was due to him licking the area so you've done the right thing by getting him to wear the cone x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This isn't from dog experience....but disolvable stitches don't always disolve....I had dental surgery, and the stitches needed to be removed like regular stitches....just wondering if that is it.


----------

